# Springtime Slouch!



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Worsted weight yarn (I used one skein of Lilys Sugar n Cream)
Size 7 knitting needles
Size 13 knitting needles

Cast on 88 stitches, using size 7 needles. (Cast on 77 for a snugger fit)

Work in K2, P2 ribbing for one and a half to two inches. K2, P2 across each row.
Work Bed-jacket pattern: (This is easy to do. Just work Row 1 as usual and then switch your right hand needle to a size 13. From then on, just work with the unmatched pair. All odd rows will be worked with the size 7 needle in your right hand, while the even, purl rows will be worked with the size 13 in your right hand.)

Row 1: Using size 7 needles, knit across the row.

Row 2: Switch to size 13 needle and purl across the row.

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 until the piece is 8 inches long or longer if you want more of a slouch to your hat.

Decrease the crown: Skip Rows 1 and 2 if you began by casting on 77 stitches.

Row 1: *K6, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row

Row 2: Purl across

Row 3: *K5, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row

Row 4: Purl across

Row 5: *K4, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row

Row 6: Purl across

Row 7: *K3, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row

Row 8: Purl across

Row 9: *K2, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row

Row 10: Purl across

Row 11: *K1, K2tog*; repeat from * to * across row

Row 12: Purl across

Row 13: K2tog across

Cut working yarn leaving a long tail. Draw yarn through live stitches still on needle and cinch top of hat closed. Sew seam up the back and enjoy. Embellish as you wish.


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

nice hat....thank you for sharing :-D


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

good job!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Your photo looks awesome...good job!!!! May I ask what do you (and others do) to keep the colors from fading when using all-cotton types of yarn, like the Sugar 'N Cream? Do you do something to the yarn to "set" the color or just not worry about it? I have trouble with this when making dishcloths and pot holders. Any suggestions would be most welcome. Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much again for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Admin delete please ..double post


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone!! I read somewhere on this forum to use 1/4 cup of vinegar in the wash. They said it wouldn't fade as much. Maybe someone else can add their comments on this, as I would like to know more myself. Karen (Buttons)


----------



## DebbyJo (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, it was very generous of you. I look forward to making this hat!


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

I really don't worry about it too much.........for hats, I recommend washing in cold water, but for dishcloths and towels, I just wash as usual and haven't had too many problems with the colors fading............ Sorry I can't help more......


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Vinegar and salt can both help prevent fading. I don't remember amounts, but you could google it. But I agree, I would just use cold water and not worry. 
V


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Deheadhugger, Is this knit in the round? What size skein did you use? I am trying to concept how you knit this so I can try it on a loom. Moon Loomer


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

No, sorry, it was knit flat.......I don't know how you could loom it......it needs needles that are 2 different sizes........


----------

